
Threat Modelling for Developers - LeonigMig
https://martinfowler.com/articles/agile-threat-modelling.html#PreparingToStart
======
LeonigMig
I've been following this, as Martin Fowler released it in instalments over the
past few weeks. The final part came out today.

While specialists who are experienced in TM may not get a great deal from it,
it should be useful for developers new to it.

